#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Licenciamento para faixa de frequencia 3.5ghz através de associação .

## speedpc

Prezados colegas provedores estou realmente querendo entrar a fundo com um projeto para criar uma associação de pequenos e meios provedores com o objetivo principal de tentar uma possível liberaçao do bloco B da faixa de frequencia 3.5ghz que não foi comprado de acordo com a informação fonte a TELECO http://www.teleco.com.br/emdebate/newtoncs03.asp que diz :


“ 5. 3.5 GHz


No leilão realizado em 2003, esta faixa foi subdividida em módulos de 1.75 MHz, no modo FDD aos pares e alocada ao serviço SCM. Assim, foram destinadas as faixas de 3400 – 3450 MHz para os “links” de subida e 3500 – 3550 MHz para descida no bloco A e as faixas de 3450 – 3500 MHz para subida e 3550 – 3600 para descida no Bloco B.



O leilão teve como compradores:


Embratel – 3.5 + 3.5 MHz – nacional - Bloco A

Vant (Brasil Telecom)- 3.5 + 3.5 MHz – região 2 – Bloco A

Neovia – 3.5 + 3.5 MHz – região 3 – Bloco A

Grupo Sinos – Área de numeração 51 – Bloco A

WKVE – Seis áreas de numeração – MG,ES e BA – Bloco A



Não houve compradores para o bloco B e sobram entre 93 e 79 MHz no Bloco A, dependendo da região ou área.


Propõe-se para essa faixa a seguinte alocação:

Manter a destinação atual (SCM) para o bloco A e realizar rapidamente o leilão das sobras desse bloco, com a possibilidade de destinar parte do bloco para aplicações para políticas sociais de banda larga;


Destinar o bloco B (100 MHz) para o SMP, a ser leiloado futuramente.



As vantagens dessa proposta são:


- Acelerar o leilão das sobras, pois para esse bloco não são necessárias mudanças no regulamento nem a criação de regras de migração para os atuais detentores de licenças;

- *Reservar desde já uma fatia significativa de espectro para futura aplicação no SMP, sem necessidade de deslocamento de licenciados, já que o bloco B está totalmente livre;*

*- Possibilitar a aplicação das diversas tecnologias disponíveis (3G e Wi Max), tanto nas versões fixas quanto móveis;*



Atender as necessidades dos operadores de SCM e SMP.



As propostas apresentadas pretendem ser uma contribuição ao debate sobre o assunto e carecem de detalhamento e aperfeiçoamento. Entretanto, é absolutamente essencial que haja uma definição em prazo relativamente curto para o plano de atribuição do espectro de freqüências, sem o que os projetos de novas aplicações em estudo, de grande interesse público, não poderão ser transformados em realidades. ”



Como descrito o bloco B seria para aplicaçoes em SMP tanto desejado por nós pequenos provedores sei que existem vários fatores que não estão ao nosso favor mas creio que unidos somos mais fortes e uma associaçao criada iniciamente para este destino seria um começo para um futuro ingresso do pequeno provedor na area de telecomunicaçao SMP .



Agora no inicio preciso de uma colaboraçao dos colegas que estão devidamente licenciados pela Anatel e que tem o interesse em trabalhar com SMP ultilizando tecnologia WIMAX em 3.5ghz .

Quero criar uma lista de provedores com SCM para poder iniciar a associaçao este é o primeiro passo para criar uma associaçao legalizada pelo governo inicialmente vou precisar de 150 termos de autorizaçao Anatel (SCM) ou no caso 150 empresas que já tenham um termo de autorizaçao para formarmos uma associaçao nacional para este destino .



A ideia seria formar a associaçao abrir o CNPJ da mesma e fazer todos os trâmites legais e já ter no caso 150 provedores licenciados com SCM para podermos formular um pedido junto a Anatel com o auxilio de advovados, incialmente não seria cobrado nada dos associados minha empresa iria custear a abertura da associaçao, o que eu preciso seria por agora somente que os colegas com SCM, expressarem com a real vontade de trabalhar com WIMAX e a faixa de frequencia 3.5GHZ quero saber quantos provedores podemos contar para criar a associaçao, e creio que atraves da associaçao os custos de legalizaçao para trabalhar com SMP devem abaixar muito com todos unidos e tudo devidamente legalizado pelo governo .



Temos a ultima resoluçao 537 de 2010 da faixa de frequencia 3.5ghz que nos incita a criar algo do tipo como a associaçao de acordo com os autos da própria resoluçao que diz :



CAPÍTULO VI 

DAS DISPOSIÇÕES FINAIS 



Art. 18. O processo de autorização das Subfaixas objeto desse Regulamento deverá 

considerar a necessidade de estimular a participação das Microempresas e das Empresas de 

Pequeno Porte, caracterizadas de acordo com a Lei Complementar no 123, de 14 de dezembro de 

2006, ou outra que venha a ser editada em substituição, *por meio do estabelecimento de* 

*condições específicas “adequadas ao porte” dessas empresas.*



Creio eu que com auxilio de advogados e uma boa dose de MIDIA para pressionar a Anatel para que faça algo a nosso favor poderemos sim cumprir o objetivo principal do PNBL que é levar inclusao digital a todos no nosso pais . 


Vou disponibilizar um e-mail que é o [email protected] para que os interessados deixem somente por agora o nome do provedor e informar se tem SCM ou não ou se esta se legalizando não precisa no momento de passar o PVST da empresa é somente se expressar com a vontade de trabalhar com WIMAX para SMP, POR FAVOR DEIXE SOMENTE O NOME DA EMPRESA E QUAL É SEU OBJETIVO COM O WIMAX EM 3.5GHZ E SE TEM SCM, DEPOIS ENTRAREMOS EM CONTATO ATRAVES DE EMAIL QUANDO TIVERMOS UMA LISTA FAVORAVEL PARA A ABERTURA DA ASSOCIAÇAO.


E por favor se expressar aqui no tópico a respeito do assunto obrigado pela atençao de todos.



Douglas da Speed Pc Wireless.

----------


## fmcjunior

Eu tenho interesse.

----------


## Maclaud

Tô dentro, seria um sonho, para os pequenos ter uma faixa exclusiva, sem poluição.

----------


## speedpc

obrigado pela atençao @*Maclaud* e @*fmcjunior* mas nao esqueça de enviar o email no email [email protected] como foi informado ja disponibilizei uma menina do meu faturamento que ira enviar resposta de quantos provedores temos na lista e tudo mais, creio que unidos somos mais fortes . Mais um vez obrigado pela atençao....

----------


## JonasMT

opa, email enviado

----------


## speedpc

Obrigado pela atençao @*JonasMT* e galera vamos opinar aqui tb sobre o que acham da ideia e qual sao os seus planos com o WIMAX em 3.5ghz e quais sao as duidas sobre a tecnologia e tudo mais eu por ex. estou aqui para tirar qualquer duvida sobre o WIMAX dentro do meu conhecimento ...

----------


## speedpc

AI vai alguns videos do que será possivel para nos com 3.5ghz e 802.16e.
Os videos estão em inglês nao consegui achar nada nem legendado qualquer duvida pode perguntar, com os distribuidores que tenho em Israel e USA para cobrir uma cidade de por exemplo de 350mil habitantes e com 14km de extensao territorial norte//sul e 7km leste//oeste o provedor gastaria cerca de R$40.000 , entao o projeto para cidades menores ficariam em um valor bem mais acessivel os associados terao todo o suporte para distribuidoes e importaçao a baixo custo dos equipamentos cliente e provedor e com a popularizaçao do produto os proprios grandes distribuidores do Brasil irão tentar homologaçao e revendas dos produtos no Brasil e ja existe uma lista de produtos homolgados pela Anatel logico nada em 3.5ghz em PTMP Nlos mas em 802.16 a 5.8ghz . VEJAM OS VIDEOS :

----------


## 1929

Caraca, se consegue sinal e navegação dentro daquelas ruelas do vídeo, então o troço é bom mesmo.
Daí eu passo a acreditar em wireless como forma de competir com as teles.

----------


## speedpc

Carlos isso ja é coisa do passado la fora, assim como vc, eu sou um apaixonado em RF e ver isso ai sendo uma realidade hj é demais, e eu que ja peguei nesses radios e vi como sao eficientes em campo na realidade e sim já é uma tecnologia mais ultrapassada se levar em consideraçao o LTE mas se podermos trabalhar que seja com estes equipamentos poderemos atender nosso clientes em Nlos (SEM VISADA) em uma qualidade muito melhor que as grandes teles atendem com o 4G LTE simplismente pq vc é pequeno a empresa tem um dono somente e o compartilhamento de megas poderia ser para um numero menor de clientes mas com um lucro excelente para um pequeno provedor e tem empresas nos USA como a Bridgemaxx que estao dando certo até mesmo no voras mercado de telecomunicaçao americano, olha este video o equipamento que eles fazem os testes é o modem wimax alvarion e tira suas conclusoes se pudermos montar algo do tipo aqui no Brasil se faria muito sucesso ou nao em cidade de 30.000 a 350.000 habitantes . Este é o website deles :Frown:  http://www.bridgemaxx.com/our_services/home.php ) todos os equipamentos usados sao da ALVARION LINHA 4MOTION e como eu disse os planos moveis sao vendidos ILIMITADOS SEM FRANQUIA porque é uma empresa pequena e o modelo de lucrabilidade da empresa nao é como uma grande tele entao o compartilhamento de megas por setor poderá ser para uma lucrabibidade de uma empresa de pequeno porte com isso ganha os clientes com um serviço de qualidade e sem franquia de consumo e movel e o principal a empresa que seria mesmo pequena mas muito competitiva com as grandes teles do mercado americano .

----------


## ricromero

e-mail enviado.

----------


## speedpc

Somente uma demosntraçao de como é facil a compra de equipamentos cliente e sua importaçao, o modem Huawei BM338 seria um excelente equipamento cliente de qualidade em rede 3.5ghz em 802.16e para NLOS clients , este equipamento é de tao facil acesso que até no EBAY é possivel comprá-los a um preço muito acessivel cerca de R$48,00 REAIS entregue aqui no Brasil fora as taxas alfandegarias e logico que nao podem passar de 60% do valor de nota do produto. Da uma olhada nesse lote de 100 peças (prodoto novo). Click no link abaixo.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/lot-100-Huaw...item3386a427f8

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

tem um cara ligeiramente conhecido meu que fabrica antenas na faixa que o cliente quiser, se alguém interessar eu posso ver com ele, ele mora no interior de são paulo, acho que é ribeirão preto se não me engano, e eu tenho um tremendo interesse em entrar nesse projeto, abraço amigos

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

seria uma boa mesmo..

----------


## SantiagoMG

É importante lembrar que não trata-se apenao de um desafio técnico. Oferecer conexão móvel, sem visada, em condições semelhantes a um 3G ou 4G não é algo tecnicamente fácil e nem barato. Entretanto esse não é, a meu ver, o maior desafio. O maior problema é que a outorga para prestação deste tipo de serviço é diferente do SCM.

Já andou pesquisando sobre isso? Não seria interessante realizar primeiramente uma pesquisa à ANATEL, relatando sua intenção e verificar se não alguma barreira na legislação?

----------


## 1929

Taí a receita dada pelo @*speedpc*.

E tem uma subfaixa destinada a SCM em 3.5

Com wimax visada já era, pelo visto.

----------


## speedpc

> É importante lembrar que não trata-se apenao de um desafio técnico. Oferecer conexão móvel, sem visada, em condições semelhantes a um 3G ou 4G não é algo tecnicamente fácil e nem barato. Entretanto esse não é, a meu ver, o maior desafio. O maior problema é que a outorga para prestação deste tipo de serviço é diferente do SCM.
> 
> Já andou pesquisando sobre isso? Não seria interessante realizar primeiramente uma pesquisa à ANATEL, relatando sua intenção e verificar se não alguma barreira na legislação?


 @*SantiagoMG* existem barreiras na legislaçao e sabemos disso por isso estamos sendo assessorados por advogados da area, assim como existem barreiras tambem existem abertura em resoluçoes que estao em vigor que nôs da o direto de outorga a um valor acessivel ao nosso porte "pequeno provedor" leia com atençao os autos da resoluçao 537 de 2010 para a 3.5ghz que verá que existem buracos que os advogados podem entrar e ganhar uma outorga para prestaçao do serviço nas sub-faixas . Meu brother tudo é preparaçao e conhecimento das leis e resoluçoes em vigor creio que se tivermos um grupo de advogados trabalhando ao nosso favor poderemos mudar este jogo .....

----------


## speedpc

Aos que enviaram email no dia de hoje muito obrigado ja contamos com 15 colaborados com SCM em menos de 24 horas de divulgaçao, poderemos chegar aos 150 associados bem rapido e criar a associaçao para a primeira assembleia como foi explicado no email que envie agora a pouco .

Vamos la unidos somos mais forte, Douglas da Speed Pc Wireless .

----------


## speedpc

> Ainda não tenho provedor muito menos SCM, mas quando conseguir vou entrar nessa.
> 
> Mas fico preocupado com algo, qual serão os custos para essa rede e fornecedores? Como fica isso na mão de desavisados para poluir essa nova faixa?


 @*Arthur Bernardes* ai que esta o key da questao nao vai ter leigos desavisados na associaçao vai haver cooperaçao mutua dentro da associaçao, e se houver algum gatonet que acho dificil um gatonet montar uma estrutura minima de 15.000 a 20.000 reais para uma cidade pequena , mas se houver e estiver atrapalhando um licenciado a queda do mesmo sera rapida atraves da associaçao poderemos ter uma açao mais rapida junto a Anatel para derrubar o provedor ilegal .

E tem outra o Arthur SMP nao é para qualquer um meu brother os gastos iniciais poderao nao ser tao altos mas a o provedor precisa de uma gama de conhecimento na area que nao é para gatonet .

Por isso estamos procurando somente provedores com SCM os mesmos ja tem um certa experiencia e estrutura tanto em torres em pontos bons para celulas WIMAX assim como as grandes teles e tem conhecimento basico em network para montar algo do tipo .

Minha empresa por exemplo trabalha em uma cidade de 350.000 habitantes tenho 8 torres e 3 repetidoras todas se enxergam e 7 desses pontos sao os mesmos pontos ultilizados pelas grandes teles de celular eu por exemplo ja tehno a estrutura toda é somente pindurar os equipamentos e começar a distribuir o sinal wimax em toda a cidade .

Quero montar uma estrutura modelo em minha cidade para os provedores da associaçao e com um custo baixo para que seja viavel para um pequeno provedor e possivelmente estender para as outras 5 cidades bem menores que atendo ...

----------


## speedpc

> Taí a receita dada pelo @*speedpc*.
> 
> E tem uma subfaixa destinada a SCM em 3.5
> 
> Com wimax visada já era, pelo visto.


É grande Carlos queria eu que fosse facil assim meu camarada .

----------


## speedpc

Para uma melhor compreendimento no wimax 802.16e tecnologia movel disponivel em 3.5ghz e empresas tendo suscesso em sua ultilizaçao .

http://www.cs.tut.fi/kurssit/TLT-655.../3-802.16e.pdf

----------


## ricromero

Douglas, pergunta.

Quem poderá utilizar dessa tecnologia é somente quem for participante da associação, certo?

----------


## dmarcio

A cobertura desta licença é em nível nacional? Desculpe se a pergunta não tem lógica.

----------


## ricromero

> A cobertura desta licença é em nível nacional? Desculpe se a pergunta não tem lógica.



Tem que ser né, por que senão não teria lógica uma associação.

----------


## 1929

Só para arrematar: este último vídeo não deixa dúvidas sobre as possibilidades....
Viram o que um usuário disse, que um dos benefícios é não ter custos com instalações demoradas, etc etc. 
Em poucos minutos eles ativam uma conta.

----------


## ricromero

> Só para arrematar: este último vídeo não deixa dúvidas sobre as possibilidades....
> Viram o que um usuário disse, que um dos benefícios é não ter custos com instalações demoradas, etc etc. 
> Em poucos minutos eles ativam uma conta.



Carlos, o usuário apenas clicar no "scan" foi maravilhoso........rsrsrsrsrsrsrs

----------


## speedpc

@ricrometro Não a associação irá abrir o caminho para o licenciamento da 3.5ghz na Anatel, com a popularizaçao de equipamentos em 3.5ghz e 802.16e com toda a certeza varias empresas terão o interesse em homologar equipamentos na tecnologia para a revenda legalizada no Brasil, entao qualquer um que estiver devidamente legalizado pela Anatel para 3.5GHZ e SMP dentro ou fora da associação poderá usufruir da tecnologia em sua empresa legalizada . Lembrando que o proposito inicial é de outorga para SMP( serviço movel pessoal) que é diferente de SCM (serviço de comunicaçao multimidia ) essa é a SCM 045 que os associados ja tem o direito de pretaçao juntamente a Anatel . Mas logicamente, quem for associado vai sair na frente com a tecnologia e sabemos que no mundo dos negocios quem sai na frente tem uma oportunidade muito maior de sucesso do que quem fica para trás correto ?

O mais interessante da tecnologia 802.16e, é a grande possibilidade de velocidades de 1 a 5mbps em seus clientes moveis, o provedor terá com faixa de frequencia 3.5ghz, antenas dual em provedor e cliente e canalizaçao 10mhz~60mbps de downlink e em 5mhz a metade disso 30mbps por setor entao uma celula com 6 setores de 60graus em 5mhz que seria a melhor canalizaçao para serviço movel o provedor terá 180mbps de downlink para compartilhar para seus clientes em Nlos e movel aonde o calculo logico de compartilamento movel é muito maior do que os clientes fixos entao a tecnologia para um padrao de um pequeno provedor abre um leque de oportunidade muito grande para ganhar dinehiro com isso .

Agora as tecnicas de compartilhamento de megas é o principal tema a se discutir nas assembleias para que o cliente sempre tenha banda para navegar e para isso existem tecnicas que as empresas com tecnologia wimax ja ultilizam para sempre manter o melhor rendimento da rede, isso será apresentado nas assembleias da associaçao .

----------


## speedpc

> A cobertura desta licença é em nível nacional? Desculpe se a pergunta não tem lógica.


 @*dmarcio* esta pergunta so poderá ser respondida quando os advogados da associaçao entrarem com a outorga mas pelo que parece, nao; Ela será regional mesmo mas somente se conseguirmos o termo de autorizao regional ja será uma grande vitoria .

----------


## speedpc

> Só para arrematar: este último vídeo não deixa dúvidas sobre as possibilidades....
> Viram o que um usuário disse, que um dos benefícios é não ter custos com instalações demoradas, etc etc. 
> Em poucos minutos eles ativam uma conta.


Carlos este é somente um dos beneficios de trabalhar com Nlos vc abre uma loja, faz o setup no equipamento do cliente e pronto o mesmo ja sai da loja com o equipamento pre-setado e para o cliente entao é uma comodidade absurda e sem gastos para o provedor com instalaçao, cabos, mao de obra adequeda, gasolina e tudo mais que ja conhecemos .

Se somente tivermos uma oportunidade chegaremos muito longe .

----------


## JonasMT

> Carlos este é somente um dos beneficios de trabalhar com Nlos vc abre uma loja, faz o setup no equipamento do cliente e pronto o mesmo ja sai da loja com o equipamento pre-setado e para o cliente entao é uma comodidade absurda e sem gastos para o provedor com instalaçao, cabos, mao de obra adequeda, gasolina e tudo mais que ja conhecemos .
> 
> Se somente tivermos uma oportunidade chegaremos muito longe .


Eu vejo essa como uns dos pontos principais, COMODIDADE.

----------


## speedpc

> pena eu nao ter a outorga ainda :/ e pelo andar da carruagem será somente ano que vem que consigo a minha...senão entraria junto e ajudaria no que pudesse...


 @*technorte* amigo se sua empresa ja tem processo de outorga da SCM possivelmente sua empresa ja tem o nome escrito la no STEL da Anatel, va no STEL Anatel e confirme se sua empresa ja esta aparecendo no meio das autorizadas, se sim; No espaço que supostamente aparecerá termo de autorizaçao estara em branco simplismente porque seu termo ainda nao saiu mas vc ja estara apto a "se interessar" em trabalhar com outras tecnologias na associaçao entendi, o nosso objetivo é mostrar a Anatel que existem provedores em todo o Brasil que desejam trabalhar com tal tecnologia e necessitamos de faixa de frequencia para isso, para a Anatel vc ainda nao trabalha com SCM mas tem o interesse em trabalhar com tal tecnologia.

----------


## speedpc

Campanha da linha Alvarion 4motion de 2012 .

----------


## 1929

@*speedpc* é melhor você parar de colocar estes vídeos, kkkk. A gente fica aqui babando...

Quanto a outorga ser SMP, nada impede que seja uma de SCM. O espaço disponível já está definido quanto para SMP e quanto para SCM. Não me lembro, faz tempo, mas me parece que para SMP é maior o espaço.
E mesmo com SCM, porque não utilizar como serviço nomádico? O regulamento de SCM o permite. Só faz restrição ao serviço móvel. 
Mas na prática nunca entendi bem como isso poderia ser separado com o nível de desenvolvimento tecnológico onde notebook, tablet e smartphones fazem a mesma coisa.

Outra coisa: Na casa do cliente vai um receptor que pode ficar em cima da mesa ou até dentro do carro como mostrou no vídeo, ou então um penmodem. 
Este receptor ele vai receber e já vai converter para transmitir em 802.11?
Esta linha tem um modelo que é para 5.x também. Daí vai se perder o 'conforto' de ter uma frequência exclusiva e em consequência o rendimento não deve ser o mesmo?

Dia desses estive conversando com um distribuidor da Alvarion. Estes equipamentos aqui não ficam por um bom preço. Você que morou e trabalhou com estes equipamento nos Estados Unidos, como é o preço por lá?

----------


## ricromero

Eu diria que o proibitivo de tudo isso seria o valor do equipamento para os provedores/clientes

Se for muito caro já se torna inviável oferecer ao cliente.




> @*speedpc* é melhor você parar de colocar estes vídeos, kkkk. A gente fica aqui babando...
> 
> Quanto a outorga ser SMP, nada impede que seja uma de SCM. O espaço disponível já está definido quanto para SMP e quanto para SCM. Não me lembro, faz tempo, mas me parece que para SMP é maior o espaço.
> E mesmo com SCM, porque não utilizar como serviço nomádico? O regulamento de SCM o permite. Só faz restrição ao serviço móvel. 
> Mas na prática nunca entendi bem como isso poderia ser separado com o nível de desenvolvimento tecnológico onde notebook, tablet e smartphones fazem a mesma coisa.
> 
> Outra coisa: Na casa do cliente vai um receptor que pode ficar em cima da mesa ou até dentro do carro como mostrou no vídeo, ou então um penmodem. 
> Este receptor ele vai receber e já vai converter para transmitir em 802.11?
> Esta linha tem um modelo que é para 5.x também. Daí vai se perder o 'conforto' de ter uma frequência exclusiva e em consequência o rendimento não deve ser o mesmo?
> ...

----------


## speedpc

> @*speedpc* é melhor você parar de colocar estes vídeos, kkkk. A gente fica aqui babando...
> 
> Quanto a outorga ser SMP, nada impede que seja uma de SCM. O espaço disponível já está definido quanto para SMP e quanto para SCM. Não me lembro, faz tempo, mas me parece que para SMP é maior o espaço.
> E mesmo com SCM, porque não utilizar como serviço nomádico? O regulamento de SCM o permite. Só faz restrição ao serviço móvel. 
> Mas na prática nunca entendi bem como isso poderia ser separado com o nível de desenvolvimento tecnológico onde notebook, tablet e smartphones fazem a mesma coisa.
> 
> Outra coisa: Na casa do cliente vai um receptor que pode ficar em cima da mesa ou até dentro do carro como mostrou no vídeo, ou então um penmodem. 
> Este receptor ele vai receber e já vai converter para transmitir em 802.11?
> Esta linha tem um modelo que é para 5.x também. Daí vai se perder o 'conforto' de ter uma frequência exclusiva e em consequência o rendimento não deve ser o mesmo?
> ...


Grande Carlos primeiro a respeito da questao SMP e SCM como vc mesmo disse e sabe a SCM 045 que temos nao nos dá o direito a vender serviço movel, e o key principal da questao é este a outorga para SMP porque ja ate pensei nessa cituaçao ai tb dos notebooks e tablets mas o que difere a proibiçao da venda para SMP ou SCM seria a homologaçao do tal equipamento por exemplo os mini modens nao tem como homologar os abençoados na SGCH (Sistema de Gestão de Certificação e Homologação) como para a aplicaçao a scm o tal produto nunca seria homologado, se quiser tirar as duvidas va ate o link da Anatel: ( http://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/sgch/c...QSmodulo=10199 ) 

Lá vc vai ver varios itens da homologaçao do equipamento e um deles é o ( serviço/aplicaçao)
ali vai definir se o abençoado equipamento vai ou nao se aplicar para SMP, e entao se em sua rede "SCM" esta rodando para equipamento com homologaçao de aplicaçao para SMP, esta errado; Eles te pegam ai, este é o problema e é exatamente aonde a dona ANA te pega e da mesma forma isso vale para os equipamentos provedor quando for homologados é logico .

A respeito do receptor: existem alguns modelos como o Infomark c600w que recebe em 3.5ghz e ja faz o hotspot movel em 2.4ghz 802.11b/g/n e na homologaçao do mesmo, sera feita para aplicao movel com hotspot a 802.11 e pronto, e a faixa de frequencia nao deixará de ser exclusiva por esta motivo .


Sobre os valores de equipamento, ai que esta o key do negocio, com os distribuidores aqui do Brasil que conheço sao dois, a Microcenter do Brasil que nao tem nada a ver com a microcenter dos USA ,e um cara de curitiba que se nao estou enganado é Alvarion Brasil ou coisa do tipo ja fiz cotaçao com a Microcenter Brasil e cara eles estao totalmente fora da realidade de preços desses equipamento e até me desculpa se tiver alguem de la no forum mas para produtos alvarion linha 4motion nao dá, fica muito fora da realidade de um pequeno provedor, e mesma coisa a Streakwave Brasil e mais barato comprar na americana pedidos grandes e mandar via navio chega com 60 dias e nao paga alfandega, sai pela metade do preço logico tudo vai depender do valor do dolar na hora da compra . 
Eu tenho contatos la fora para comprar os equipamentos provedor e cliente em um preço bem acessivel logico sao equipamentos reformados para começar o negocio contatos nos USA e em Israel e novos tb tenho em um valor muito bom . 

So para dar uma ideia de preço o macro odu 3.5ghz 


esse ai da para fazer uma celula consigo ele a 2500 reais mais ou menos .

acho que nao fica fora de um provedor com SCM o que acha ?

----------


## ricromero

Douglas, 2500 por "setor" ? Se for isso até que é plausível, pois qualquer setor hj em 5.8 seria mais ou menos isso ( claro que desprezando os que usam omni da vida )




> Grande Carlos primeiro a respeito da questao SMP e SCM como vc mesmo disse e sabe a SCM 045 que temos nao nos dá o direito a vender serviço movel, e o key principal da questao é este a outorga para SMP porque ja ate pensei nessa cituaçao ai tb dos notebooks e tablets mas o que difere a proibiçao da venda para SMP ou SCM seria a homologaçao do tal equipamento por exemplo os mini modens nao tem como homologar os abençoados na SGCH (Sistema de Gestão de Certificação e Homologação) como para a aplicaçao a scm o tal produto nunca seria homologado, se quiser tirar as duvidas va ate o link da Anatel: ( http://sistemas.anatel.gov.br/sgch/c...QSmodulo=10199 ) 
> 
> Lá vc vai ver varios itens da homologaçao do equipamento e um deles é o ( serviço/aplicaçao)
> ali vai definir se o abençoado equipamento vai ou nao se aplicar para SMP, e entao se em sua rede "SCM" esta rodando para equipamento com homologaçao de aplicaçao para SMP, esta errado; Eles te pegam ai, este é o problema e é exatamente aonde a dona ANA te pega e da mesma forma isso vale para os equipamentos provedor quando for homologados é logico .
> 
> A respeito do receptor: existem alguns modelos como o Infomark c600w que recebe em 3.5ghz e ja faz o hotspot movel em 2.4ghz 802.11b/g/n e na homologaçao do mesmo, sera feita para aplicao movel com hotspot a 802.11 e pronto, e a faixa de frequencia nao deixará de ser exclusiva por esta motivo .
> 
> 
> Sobre os valores de equipamento, ai que esta o key do negocio, com os distribuidores aqui do Brasil que conheço sao dois, a Microcenter do Brasil que nao tem nada a ver com a microcenter dos USA ,e um cara de curitiba que se nao estou enganado é Alvarion Brasil ou coisa do tipo ja fiz cotaçao com a Microcenter Brasil e cara eles estao totalmente fora da realidade de preços desses equipamento e até me desculpa se tiver alguem de la no forum mas para produtos alvarion linha 4motion nao dá, fica muito fora da realidade de um pequeno provedor, e mesma coisa a Streakwave Brasil e mais barato comprar na americana pedidos grandes e mandar via navio chega com 60 dias e nao paga alfandega, sai pela metade do preço logico tudo vai depender do valor do dolar na hora da compra . 
> ...

----------


## speedpc

> Douglas, 2500 por "setor" ? Se for isso até que é plausível, pois qualquer setor hj em 5.8 seria mais ou menos isso ( claro que desprezando os que usam omni da vida )


No caso @*ricromero* seria uma dessa, a Macro odu 3.5ghz por celula com 4 setores .

Esse valor é de equipamento usado mas Alvarion meu brother nao da pau nao viu ....

----------


## 1929

> No caso @*ricromero* seria uma dessa, a Macro odu 3.5ghz por celula com 4 setores de 90 graus se observar o radio tem lugar para 4 setores 90 graus polarizaçao dual .
> 
> Esse valor é de equipamento usado mas Alvarion meu brother nao da pau nao viu ....


Putz! então é mais barato ainda. Se custa em torno de 2.500,00 reais e já atende os 4 setores fica de melhor preço do que os equipamentos de uso corriqueiro.
Só me explica aqueles conectores. Tem N e tem outro que parece um conector F ou então um SMA pelo tamanho.
E tem dois outros terminais. Seriam para aterramento?

----------


## JonasMT

A 2.500,00 fico um valor bom, pois rocker/rb da vida seria 4 oq ja beira 1.500,00 e ja sabemos o quanto "dura" a vida deles hehe.

----------


## speedpc

> Putz! então é mais barato ainda. Se custa em torno de 2.500,00 reais e já atende os 4 setores fica de melhor preço do que os equipamentos de uso corriqueiro.
> Só me explica aqueles conectores. Tem N e tem outro que parece um conector F ou então um SMA pelo tamanho.
> E tem dois outros terminais. Seriam para aterramento?


Essa é a antena que vai nesse brinquedo: http://www.l-com.com/wireless-antenn...-panel-antenna 
logico com os pigtails invertidos para um lado pq eles fabricam o radios desse jeito, com conector invertido, nao sei coisa de Israelense .as outra duas pontas sao portas poe esse radio ai na verdade sao 2 macro odu combinados com ASN-gateway para cada dois setores de preferencia 90 graus .

e valor na realidade da celula completa fica em 5000 reais mais ou menos com as antenas sabendo que cada celula faz corbertura de 2.5km a 3KM em Nlos pode dar mais de 3km em uma cidade nao tao populosa a com pouco predios como as cidade menos que 70 mil habitantes que temos aqui no Brasil .

ai tem na central que vai um Triple A server (AAA)~~(autorizaçao,autenticaçao,accounting process ou processo de contagem) e um NMS (Network Management System)~~ Sistema de Gestão da Rede .

----------


## rubem

É conector TNC, liga via cabo de 50 ohms, a 100-200MHz, a unidade de acesso até a unidade de rede.
Ou seja, RJ45 e gerenciamento vai em baixo, sobe cabo de RF e pluga via TNC na unidade de acesso.

Problema zero de lan queimada (Lan fica em baixo, não-exposta a raio), pode ter cabo de RF bem longo pois ele não vai pra antena mas sim pra um circuito eletronico, enfim, é o sonho de quem não curte subir em torre.

----------


## speedpc

Datasheet das anatenas

----------


## rubem

O conector TNC que me refiro que é o que vai do AU até o ODU. Não entendo em que situações eles tem apenas energia (POE). Sem AU funciona como?

----------


## speedpc

> O conector TNC que me refiro que é o que vai do AU até o ODU. Não entendo em que situações eles tem apenas energia (POE). Sem AU funciona como?


Esta certo Rubem este radio é para instalaçao AU-ODU , bem que na etiquita dele nao vem AU  
QUE NORMALMENTE SERIA  e esta um esquema de instalacao AU-ODU

----------


## speedpc

Esse é o radio que me referia


e segui o datasheet do mesmo 

dois deste combinados .

----------


## 1929

Só não entendi como ele vai se conectar a 4 painéis Mimo se são só 4 conectores N.

Editando: agora fui ver o datasheet. 4 setores se não usar Mimo.
Dois setores se "Mimorizar.." desculpem o trocadilho...

----------


## speedpc

Segui tambem a facil instalaçao do breeze compact

----------


## JonasMT

É de ficar babando

----------


## speedpc

> É de ficar babando


Sao estes radios que queria me referir ontem e nao os macro odu de acordo com o datasheet desse radio ele ja pode vir com o ASN-gateway ja tudo la em cima no radio com isso ja da para cortar muitos gastos nas celulas, mas ja me parece que estes radios tb ja foram subustituidos pelos breeze extreme 3x porque no web do fabricante ja nao os acho mais e so consigo achar para comprar usados os extreme sao uma CPE no caso tudo vai nela radio,antena,e asn-gateway o problema dos extreme que sao caros pra burro ....

----------


## 1929

E vocês viram que conector bem acabado não precisa colocar fita de auto-fusão?
Se tivesse ele levaria o dobro do tempo ou mais para tirar e colocar aquele rádio.
Afinal para que serve aquela arruela de borracha que tem dentro do conector N?

----------


## JonasMT

Na verdade eu teria usado da msm forma kkkkk, nas rb912 msm com aquela capa plastica uso alta fusao!

----------


## speedpc

@*1929* uma fita sempre é bem vinda para uma melhor isolaçao coisa que no video creio que deveriam ter mostrado, nao sei exatamente tudo sobre os radios , eu trabalhei foi na Verizion e eles nao ultilizao estes radio em especifico, conheci estes radios atraves de um curso dado pela empresa, cuso de RF e palestra sobre novas teconologias em 2008 aonde foram apresentadas tb o Wimax na versão mobile 802.16e, foi aonde fiquei apaixonado pela tecnologia e tambem vi uma chance de uma pequena empresa de telecom se ingressar na area WIRELESS MOBILE . Visitei a BridgeMAXX na epoca na cidade de Liberty, Indiana no começo dos trabalhos por la e vi os radios funcionando em campo na epoca creio que eles e posso estar enganado mas eles ultilizavam estes antigos Macro em 2008 que possivelmente ja foram substituidos pelos Breeze Compact ou os mais novos e mais compactos Extreme com ASN-Gateway já junto ao Radio, bem que la eles ultilizavam 2.5ghz que seria uma faixa muito melhor que a 3.5ghz para o mesmo destino, por isso que dando certo a associaçao ou nao, falo isso pq até o presente momento so tenho 26 provedores licenciados e creio que somente 12 aqui do forum, eu tenho que ir aos USA no fim de novembro para visitar meu filho que nao o vejo a um bom tempo pq a mae dele nao o deixa vir aqui no Brasil, vou comprar um radio desse o Breeze Compact e duas antenas, 2 mini modens para 3.5ghz e dois modens indoor para 3.5ghz, para fazer meu laboratorio e fazer todos os testes em 3.5ghz e ate pindurar em uma de minhas torres "temporiamente" para testes em campo, ver distancias reais em uma cidade de 350.000 habitantes trabalhando em Nlos para movel e indoor moden somente para tirar todas as conclusoes que quero tirar e aprender melhor sobre o radio . E sera tambem uma boa para a futura associçao por ja teremos como mostrar o radio funcionando para os associados interessados na tecnologia .

----------


## ricromero

Douglas, já "estamos" em quantos?




> @*1929* uma fita sempre é bem vinda para uma melhor isolaçao coisa que no video creio que deveriam ter mostrado, nao sei exatamente tudo sobre os radios , eu trabalhei foi na Verizion e eles nao ultilizao estes radio em especifico, conheci estes radios atraves de um curso dado pela empresa, cuso de RF e palestra sobre novas teconologias em 2008 aonde foram apresentadas tb o Wimax na versão mobile 802.16e, foi aonde fiquei apaixonado pela tecnologia e tambem vi uma chance de uma pequena empresa de telecom se ingressar na area WIRELESS MOBILE . Visitei a BridgeMAXX na epoca na cidade de Liberty, Indiana no começo dos trabalhos por la e vi os radios funcionando em campo na epoca creio que eles e posso estar enganado mas eles ultilizavam estes antigos Macro em 2008 que possivelmente ja foram substituidos pelos Breeze Compact ou os mais novos e mais compactos Extreme com ASN-Gateway já junto ao Radio, bem que la eles ultilizavam 2.5ghz que seria uma faixa muito melhor que a 3.5ghz para o mesmo destino, por isso que dando certo a associaçao ou nao, falo isso pq até o presente momento so tenho 26 provedores licenciados e creio que somente 12 aqui do forum, eu tenho que ir aos USA no fim de novembro para visitar meu filho que nao o vejo a um bom tempo pq a mae dele nao o deixa vir aqui no Brasil, vou comprar um radio desse o Breeze Compact e duas antenas, 2 mini modens para 3.5ghz e dois modens indoor para 3.5ghz, para fazer meu laboratorio e fazer todos os testes em 3.5ghz e ate pindurar em uma de minhas torres "temporiamente" para testes em campo, ver distancias reais em uma cidade de 350.000 habitantes trabalhando em Nlos para movel e indoor moden somente para tirar todas as conclusoes que quero tirar e aprender melhor sobre o radio . E sera tambem uma boa para a futura associçao por ja teremos como mostrar o radio funcionando para os associados interessados na tecnologia .

----------


## speedpc

> Douglas, já "estamos" em quantos?


 @*ricromero* Estamos com 26 ate o presente momento ontem nao tive muito tempo aqui para ficar divulgando e pedir funcionario para fazer isso ja viu ne nao da em nada, quando eu estiver com um tempo a mais e poder ficar por conta vou entrar no STEL e pegar os telefones de la, das empresas licenciadas com SCM 045 ai talvez a lista va para frente ....

----------


## speedpc

Segui o datasheet para uma melhor compreensão das macro,micro,compact e extreme . Extreme que são o filé pagina 31 do datasheet testes NLOS a 3.78 miles (6km), 5mb downlink // 1.2 uplink parece que é ate brincadeira !!!!!!

----------


## JonasMT

Speedpc, sera que em quantos anos a associaçao conseguiria desenrolar o uso dessa frequencia?

----------


## speedpc

> Speedpc, sera que em quantos anos a associaçao conseguiria desenrolar o uso dessa frequencia?


 @*JonasMT* depende da velocidade que conseguirmos os 150 associados com SCM, um caso desse alem de mostrar a Anatel a quantidade de provedores licenciados que estao querendo trabalhar com wimax a 3GHZ o outro motivo para que precisaremos desse numero de associados seria pelo motivo VERBA, por exemplo 1.5 milhoes para 150 provedores licenciados que no caso ja tem um certo tamanho, 10.000 reais por exemplo nao é nada pra cada um, mas 1.5milhoes de reais para 30 ou 40 somente ai ja pesa e o licenciamento fica inviavel .

----------


## dmarcio

Hum... Será que quando a associação tiver esses 150 provedores também poderá pleitear acesso a linhas de financiamento camaradas como disponibilizado as grandes teles, mais recentemente 20 Bilhões que serão para implantar o 4G no Brasil, e até custos com a licença seriam financiado...

Te enviei o e-mail informando participação e até o momento não tive retorno, verifica aí se recebeu [email protected]




> @*JonasMT* depende da velocidade que conseguirmos os 150 associados com SCM, um caso desse alem de mostrar a Anatel a quantidade de provedores licenciados que estao querendo trabalhar com wimax a 3GHZ o outro motivo para que precisaremos desse numero de associados seria pelo motivo VERBA, por exemplo 1.5 milhoes para 150 provedores licenciados que no caso ja tem um certo tamanho, 10.000 reais por exemplo nao é nada pra cada um, mas 1.5milhoes de reais para 30 ou 40 somente ai ja pesa e o licenciamento fica inviavel .

----------


## speedpc

> Hum... Será que quando a associação tiver esses 150 provedores também poderá pleitear acesso a linhas de financiamento camaradas como disponibilizado as grandes teles, mais recentemente 20 Bilhões que serão para implantar o 4G no Brasil, e até custos com a licença seriam financiado...
> 
> Te enviei o e-mail informando participação e até o momento não tive retorno, verifica aí se recebeu [email protected]


Essa é uma das metas principais da associaçao logico que em uma escala menor que as grandes teles a respeito do email todo dia no fim do dia eu respondo todos os email enviados se o seu estiver la sera respondido blz . Obrigado pela atençao @*dmarcio* .

----------


## tcftelecom

Não tenho informações concretas mas a VIVO aqui na região esta com um projeto do governo rural,jogada pura,a BR Towers instala a torre e a VIVO instala repetidores,tudo com dinheiro do governo,baseado nisso concordo com o amigo acima,se unicemos a coisa funcionaria.

----------


## dmarcio

Pois é cara, as operadoras só ampliam a rede quando conseguem financiamento do governo, assim até eu... Mamata boa é uma dessas...




> Não tenho informações concretas mas a VIVO aqui na região esta com um projeto do governo rural,jogada pura,a BR Towers instala a torre e a VIVO instala repetidores,tudo com dinheiro do governo,baseado nisso concordo com o amigo acima,se unicemos a coisa funcionaria.

----------


## rubem

Cartão BNDES ta aí pra isso, financiar.

A Parks já teve equipamento wimax homologado pelo BNDEs, não sei se já não saiu de linha, afinal tem tempo que eles meio que "desistiram" de soluções wifi no brasil. (Provavelmente viram o monte de importrabando pelo Paraguai, difícil concorrer com esse crime em materia de preço)
https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...CTRL=&Cod=283#

Ou talvez o grande comprador de produtos wimax deles seria a Eletropaulo Telecom, que tinha planos de usar, mas aí a Tim comprou e só usa fibra, matou os produtos wimax da Parks.

----------


## Maclaud

Ao amigo SPEEDPC que abriu esse tópico e nos possibilitou sonharmos com uma melhor adequação em redes wireless para os nosso futuro e de nossas empresas, eu queria também poder testar esses radio aqui na torre, testar igual vc falou, me passa os custos para trazer eles que posso tentar aqui ver se consigo comprar para já ir testando estou confiante nesta associação.

----------


## speedpc

> Ao amigo SPEEDPC que abriu esse tópico e nos possibilitou sonharmos com uma melhor adequação em redes wireless para os nosso futuro e de nossas empresas, eu queria também poder testar esses radio aqui na torre, testar igual vc falou, me passa os custos para trazer eles que posso tentar aqui ver se consigo comprar para já ir testando estou confiante nesta associação.


Amigo @*Maclaud*, primeiramente obrigado pelo comentário, vou tentar conseguir este radio no caso o brezze compact com ASN-gateway a 3.5ghz este seria hj o melhor radio para os teste em campo um problema é que até consigo os radios em um preço viável, mas para a compra a atacado, um dos motivos que com a associaçao ja aberta nos conseguiremos fazer pedidos grandes para varios provedores de uma so vez com isso todos ganhamos tanto em valores de radios e tb em importaçao, já tenho um plano de importaçao que pode dar muito certo para a associacao, eu tenho dupla cidadania e é de direito de todo a cidadao brasileiro que no caso tem "residência no exterior" enviar sua "mudança" para o Brasil sem pagar alfandega posso enviar ate 2 containers de 40 pés por ano para o Brasil amigo, tenta imaginar a quantidade de radio que podemos trazer em 2 containers, logico nao pode trazer somente os radios, 40% dos containers tem que vir com utensílios domesticos se caso a alfandega checar algo . Isso seria no começo para os primeiros radios importados a melhor forma de baixar os custos dos primeiros radios Wimax e equipamentos em geral que possamos precisar, no fim de novembro prometi meu filho que este ano eu iria vê-lo nao posso passar muito tempo la por causa do provedor, mas vou trazer um destes Breeze compact 2 antenas 3.5ghz polarizaçao dual , 2 indoor modens e alguns mini-modens com isso ja da para fazer um laboratorio e tentar pindurar em torre "TEMPOARIAMENTE" para testes em campo se eu consegui o radio com ASN-gateway com dois setores de 90 graus ja da para fazer os testes de mobilidade, o equipamento cliente ira passar de um setor para o outro dentro do mesmo radio com asn-gateway, esse é o teste que quero na realidade fazer o de mobilidade em 3.5ghz e logico distancias e qualidade de conexao, se quiser posso tentar trazer pra vc tambem, so nao da para trazer muita coisa porque vou tentar trazer no aviao ai ja viu ne a alfandega aqui no Brasil pode embasar, agora a varejo é um pouco dificil os equipamentos provedor mais da pra tentar consegui algo, eu vi seu email com os associados e te mando um email se caso eu achar algo com facil importaçao por agora blz...

----------


## Maclaud

> Amigo @*Maclaud*, primeiramente obrigado pelo comentário, vou tentar conseguir este radio no caso o brezze compact com ASN-gateway a 3.5ghz este seria hj o melhor radio para os teste em campo um problema é que até consigo os radios em um preço viável, mas para a compra a atacado, um dos motivos que com a associaçao ja aberta nos conseguiremos fazer pedidos grandes para varios provedores de uma so vez com isso todos ganhamos tanto em valores de radios e tb em importaçao, já tenho um plano de importaçao que pode dar muito certo para a associacao, eu tenho dupla cidadania e é de direito de todo a cidadao brasileiro que no caso tem "residência no exterior" enviar sua "mudança" para o Brasil sem pagar alfandega posso enviar ate 2 containers de 40 pés por ano para o Brasil amigo, tenta imaginar a quantidade de radio que podemos trazer em 2 containers, logico nao pode trazer somente os radios, 40% dos containers tem que vir com utensílios domesticos se caso a alfandega checar algo . Isso seria no começo para os primeiros radios importados a melhor forma de baixar os custos dos primeiros radios Wimax e equipamentos em geral que possamos precisar, no fim de novembro prometi meu filho que este ano eu iria vê-lo nao posso passar muito tempo la por causa do provedor, mas vou trazer um destes Breeze compact 2 antenas 3.5ghz polarizaçao dual , 2 indoor modens e alguns mini-modens com isso ja da para fazer um laboratorio e tentar pindurar em torre "TEMPOARIAMENTE" para testes em campo se eu consegui o radio com ASN-gateway com dois setores de 90 graus ja da para fazer os testes de mobilidade, o equipamento cliente ira passar de um setor para o outro dentro do mesmo radio com asn-gateway, esse é o teste que quero na realidade fazer o de mobilidade em 3.5ghz e logico distancias e qualidade de conexao, se quiser posso tentar trazer pra vc tambem, so nao da para trazer muita coisa porque vou tentar trazer no aviao ai ja viu ne a alfandega aqui no Brasil pode embasar, agora a varejo é um pouco dificil os equipamentos provedor mais da pra tentar consegui algo, eu vi seu email com os associados e te mando um email se caso eu achar algo com facil importaçao por agora blz...


Blz amigo, se der pode trazer, somente me diga antes os custos totais do produto.

----------


## 1929

> Cartão BNDES ta aí pra isso, financiar.
> 
> A Parks já teve equipamento wimax homologado pelo BNDEs, não sei se já não saiu de linha, afinal tem tempo que eles meio que "desistiram" de soluções wifi no brasil. (Provavelmente viram o monte de importrabando pelo Paraguai, difícil concorrer com esse crime em materia de preço)
> https://www.cartaobndes.gov.br/carta...CTRL=&Cod=283#
> 
> Ou talvez o grande comprador de produtos wimax deles seria a Eletropaulo Telecom, que tinha planos de usar, mas aí a Tim comprou e só usa fibra, matou os produtos wimax da Parks.


Pois é Rubem, e tinha até o nome parecido com o Alvarion, AirBreeze. O modelo para 5.8 era 2.500 reais

----------


## ricromero

Cartão BNDES quase todos os bancos liberam um "pre-aprovado" de R$ 49.000,00

Só vão precisar de um avalista.

----------


## speedpc

Esta é a 4G CLEAR que começou pequena na Florida bem antes deste video ser postado, ultilizava na epoca wimax 802.16e, muitos equipamentos Alvarion no provedor e cliente de tudo um pouco.
Fizeram tanto sucesso que a Sprint&NEXTEL a comprou e logo depois ampliaram para todos os USA com 4G LTE .

----------


## JonasMT

> Cartão BNDES quase todos os bancos liberam um "pre-aprovado" de R$ 49.000,00
> 
> Só vão precisar de um avalista.


Bem isso, agora tenta um limite acima dos 50k...

----------


## rubem

Mas é 50K por cartão, cada banco um cartão. Socio da empresa pode ser fiador, aí facilita.
(Pra mim pelo menos foi assim, 2 cartões de bco diferente, cada um com esse limite sem precisar nada de mais)

----------


## JonasMT

Po nao sabia dessa, vou passar para o financeira da empresa. Muito obrigado Rubens!

----------


## speedpc

Atenção os futuros associados que enviaram email através do underlinux será feita uma reunião via skype video conferência para 10 associados por vez o objetivo da reunião será :

* Proposta de Edital de Licitação para a faixa de 3,5 GHz realizado em junho 2011 pela Anatel // Consulta Pública nº 23/2011
* Possíveis valores para licitação da 3.5ghz de acordo com o encontro da ANPAD 2009 e como a associação será indispensável para uma possível outorga juntamente a Anatel .

Aos associados que receberem email da Speed Pc Wireless, favor informar o nome skype para serem adicionados ao skype da empresa no email será informado horário da reunião e dia de acordo com disponibilidade de cada um .

Poderemos tirar duvidas de como tudo será feito e opinar para uma aceleração da abertura da associação e uma divulgação maior do projeto em nosso meio para podermos obter os 150 associados em uma velocidade maior . Serão chamados por ordem de chegada na lista que temos de 28 associados até o momento, por favor fiquem de olho nos emails,obrigado pela atenção Speed Pc Wireless .

----------


## Maclaud

Segue meu skype:
arymaclaud

SUPERNET Telecom Ltda ME - Provedor Licenciado

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Segue meu skype:
> arymaclaud
> 
> SUPERNET Telecom Ltda ME - Provedor Licenciado


Por acaso, você é aquele provedor que tem em Barão -MT?

----------


## Maclaud

> Por acaso, você é aquele provedor que tem em Barão -MT?


Olá Andrio, nosso provedor esta localizado na Região de Recife, mas precisamente no entorno da ARENA PERNAMBUCO, Região da Cidade da Copa 2014. sou licenciado, tenho licença própria. 

Segue nosso site: www.supernettelecom.net

----------


## speedpc

Aos futuros associados do underlinux infelizmente estou tendo um contratempo com as malditas QUEIMADAS, hoje mesmo tivemos varios contratempos aqui por causa de queimada por este motivo estarei um pouco atrasado na video conferência mas podem aguardar porque receberão o email marcando data e horário para as mesmas , todos os anos queimadas trazem muitos transtornos na nossa regiao e as empresas de telecomunicação em geral tambem sao muito afetadas, assim que tiver um tempo e as coisas regularizarem aqui entro em contato novamente maximo dentro de 2 dias . Coloquei uma menina do meu faturamento para responder os email dos interessados na associação pelo que vi ela respondeu a todos os email enviados, por favor se alguem ainda nao obteve resposta de email favor informar aqui no topico, obrigado Douglas .

----------


## MaximuShadow

Estou acompanhando o tópico e achei essa notícia na net, recomendo a leitura pois pelo visto a ANATEL quer no próximo ano leiloar o restante das faixas que ainda não foram leiloadas.
http://g1.globo.com/economia/noticia...-servicos.html

----------


## SantiagoMG

Eu estou acompanhando este tópico, pois obviamente me interessa o assunto. Acredito que todos provedores se interessam. Entretanto precisamos pensar junto e ir contribuindo. 

Vou deixar minha contribuição, colocando um link de um site que vende equipamentos Wimax:

http://www.moonblink.com/store/cat-w...-solutions.cfm

Também queria opinar sobre a questão da frequencia a ser utilizada. Na minha opoinião é melhor usar 2.5 Ghz, pois frequencia mais baixa é melhor para cenário NLOS e principalmente pelo fato de que o Ministério das Comunicações já manifestou formalmente interesse em destinar essa faixa de frequencia para pequeno porte, através da PORTARIA Nº 275, DE 17 DE SETEMBRO DE 2013, publicada no Diario Oficial da União. 

Vejam:
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=168269
http://pesquisa.in.gov.br/imprensa/j...alArquivos=120

----------


## 1929

Caraca, 14.500 dolares para passar 53 mbps? E esse preço lá.
http://www.moonblink.com/store/pd-pu...-00701-025.cfm

E a CPE? http://www.moonblink.com/store/pd-pu...50-155-240.cfm
Fica fora do padrão brasileiro de consumo.

Sem falar do preço do Cambium.

----------


## speedpc

> Eu estou acompanhando este tópico, pois obviamente me interessa o assunto. Acredito que todos provedores se interessam. Entretanto precisamos pensar junto e ir contribuindo. 
> 
> Vou deixar minha contribuição, colocando um link de um site que vende equipamentos Wimax:
> 
> http://www.moonblink.com/store/cat-w...-solutions.cfm
> 
> Também queria opinar sobre a questão da frequencia a ser utilizada. Na minha opoinião é melhor usar 2.5 Ghz, pois frequencia mais baixa é melhor para cenário NLOS e principalmente pelo fato de que o Ministério das Comunicações já manifestou formalmente interesse em destinar essa faixa de frequencia para pequeno porte, através da PORTARIA Nº 275, DE 17 DE SETEMBRO DE 2013, publicada no Diario Oficial da União. 
> 
> Vejam:
> ...


Amigo @*SantiagoMG* seria um sonho trabalhar em faixa de frequência 2.5ghz com toda certeza a faixa seria muito melhor para se trabalhar do que 3.5ghz, isso é um principio básico em RF, quanto mais baixa a faixa de frequencia mais poder de penetrabilidade ela tem então em Nlos 2.5ghz seria uma faixa melhor que 3.5ghz o problema é o preço amigo; O leilao da 2.5ghz, a Vivo que ficou com a maior fatia foi 1.05 bi e a Claro com a segunda fatia com 845 mi e a Oi e Tim com a menor fatia . 

Nesses valores nos nunca teriamos nenhuma chance em um leilao ou licitaçao para as sub faixas, agora o proposito principal da associaçao seria a 3.5ghz por este motivo, o valor da licitaçao, ou por uma possivel disputa em leilao, atraves de muito estudo e material que temos sobre como foi os valores da licitacoes da 3.5ghz, estima-se que os valores maximos nao ultrapassarão 18 milhoes de reais para atingir regioes diversas no Brasil com populaçao total de 46 milhões de pessoas, essa seria a quantidade de cidades em nivel populacional que os provedores da associaçao poderão distribuir seu sinal 3.5ghz, o pagamento disso poderá ser feito num prazo de ate 10 anos, no caso 150 mil reais por mês para uma associaçao que terá 150 provedores, acho que fui muito claro quando disse que juntos somos mais forte e por isso a necessidade de nos agruparmos para podermos ter força em um possivel leilao ou valores em licitaçao da Anatel .

A respeito dos valores de radio, os radios em 3.5ghz sao mais baratos que os 2.5ghz e lembrando que estes radios cobrirão uma area de 3 a 5 km dependendo da densidade populacional da cidade por exemplo cidade de 50 a 70 mil habitante nao tem muito arranha-ceu que sao os principais muros de barreira para distribuiçao em Nlos, agora é so calcular o que gastará para cobrir uma cidade com celulas, e atraves da associaçao poderemos comprar radios em um valor muito mais barato ainda, por causa do fator quantidade, e acumular verba para isso em uma associaçao de 150 provedores ou mais, creio que nao sera nada difícil .

Os videos de demostraçao e datasheet dos equipamentos em 3.5ghz estao ai no topico e mostram seu potencial em Nlos, creio que temos tudo para dar certo se conseguirmos os 150 provedores e mais um fator a nosso favor é este ( http://economia.estadao.com.br/notic...-40-bi,149586e ) o leilao da 700mhz todos os olhos de grandes investidores da area estao apontados agora para isso e possivelmente conseguiremos a licitaçao para 3.5ghz porque nao terão interessados, e nao havendo interessados, olha o que a resoluçao em vigor diz sobre :

* CAPÍTULO VI
DAS DISPOSIÇÕES FINAIS*
*Art. 18.* O processo de autorização das Subfaixas objeto desse Regulamento deverá
considerar a necessidade de estimular a participação das Microempresas e das Empresas de Pequeno Porte, caracterizadas de acordo com a Lei Complementar nº 123, de 14 de dezembro de 2006, ou outra que venha a ser editada em substituição, por meio do estabelecimento de condições específicas *adequadas ao porte* dessas empresas.
*Art. 19*. Na hipótese de não utilização das Subfaixas 1 e 2 da Tabela 1 do Anexo,
prevista no § 3º do Art. 4º da Resolução que aprova este Regulamento, *as entidades citadas no artigo anterior* terão direito de preferência no respectivo processo de autorização resultante.

Obrigado a todos pelos emails e os comentarios construtivos colocados no topico. Hoje as queimadas ja foram controladas e acho que amanha terei mais tempo e vou começar a mandar os emails para as video conferências . OBRIGADO PELA PACIENCIA DE TODOS ....

RESOLUÇAO DA 3.5GHZ

----------


## SantiagoMG

O valor do primeiro leilão de 2,5 Ghz foi alto pq foi destinado a cobrir grandes áreas e portanto apropriado às grandes empresas. Nesse caso seria totalmente o contrário. Elas não poderão participar.


Leia o link que postei. Veja o que estabelece a portaria:

...Art. 1o Estabelecer política para a disponibilização de faixas
de radiofrequência para prestação de acesso à Internet em banda larga
por *prestadores de serviços de telecomunicações de pequeno porte*.


Art. 2o Para atendimento ao disposto no art. 1o, a Anatel
deverá, até o final de 2013, iniciar procedimento administrativo com
o objetivo de tornar disponível, nos termos da regulamentação, a
subfaixa T da faixa de radiofrequência de 2.500 MHz a 2.690 MHz,
nas áreas onde estiver desocupada.

Art. 3º No processo de disponibilização da faixa de radiofrequencia para aprestação de acesso à Internet em banda larga *por prestadores de pequeno porte*, os procedimentos para convocação e seleção dos interessados deverão preferencialmente ocorrer no formato eletronico.
§ 1o Ao definir as áreas geográficas da autorização, bem
como os valores e as eventuais garantias a ela associados, *a Anatel*
*deverá considerar a sua compatibilidade com o porte dos prestadores*
de serviços de telecomunicações aos quais se destina a autorização.

----------


## dmarcio

Eu não tive resposta, nem solicitação no skype recentemente.

----------


## speedpc

Opa @*SantiagoMG* obrigado pelas informaçoes isso poderá ser discutido nas assembleias da associaçao se for viavel, nao sei dos dados de quantas sub-faixas sobraram e se isso nos atenderia entao temos que nos inteirar mas obrigado pelos dados ...

----------


## speedpc

> Eu não tive resposta, nem solicitação no skype recentemente.


 @*dmarcio* eu informei que iria chamar em ordem de chegada na lista meu irmao e houve os contratempos da queimada que informei aqui ontem, no email que enviarei na chamada para a video conferencia é quando o pessoal vai mandar a resposta do email com o nome Skype blz amigao ....

eu vi seu email la com seu nome skype a sercretaria nao respondeu pq eu a informei que iria mandar os emails para os nomes skype , pode aguardar acho que amanha vou ter mais tempo aqui hoje grande parte do fogo ja foi controlado .

----------


## dmarcio

Ok ok... Mas também disse que quem não tivesse recebido resposta era pra se manifestar aqui no tópico... Então achei que fosse o meu caso... Não houve intensão de "bagunçar" o sistema, até porque o desejo é de contribuir com o grupo. Rs...




> @*dmarcio* eu informei que iria chamar em ordem de chegada na lista meu irmao e houve os contratempos da queimada que informei aqui ontem, no email que enviarei na chamada para a video conferencia é quando o pessoal vai mandar a resposta do email com o nome Skype blz amigao ....
> 
> eu vi seu email la com seu nome skype a sercretaria nao respondeu pq eu a informei que iria mandar os emails para os nomes skype , pode aguardar acho que amanha vou ter mais tempo aqui hoje grande parte do fogo ja foi controlado .

----------


## speedpc

Saudaçoes provedores do under estava viajando para expansao da empresa entao estava muito atarefado esta ultima semana por isso dei uma sumida boa, mas volto com boas noticias para a associaçao, tinham algumas duvidas que estavam pendentes sobre como iria funcionar a politica de uso da licença entre os associados e eu e os advogados entramos em umA soluçao que será discutida e apresentada aos associados em reunioes via video conferencia .

-- Primeiro ponto de duvida era se poderiamos com somente uma lincença para por exemplo uma populaçao de 46 milhoes de habitantes em regioes diferentes do Brasil trabalhar com varias empresas diferentes na mesma licença 3.5ghz, a resposta é *sim* podemos de acordo com a resoluçao em vigor 537 .

Capitulo 2
§ 1º No processo de autorização das subfaixas descritas na Tabela 1 do Anexo,
deverá ser considerada a evolução dos sistemas móveis, em particular as evoluções futuras dossistemas autorizados em decorrência da Resolução nº 454, de 11 de dezembro de 2006, ou outraque venha a substituí-la.


§ 2º A uma mesma *Prestadora, sua coligada, controlada ou controladora*, em uma mesma área de prestação de serviço, somente serão autorizadas as subfaixas de radiofreqüênciasda Tabela 1 do Anexo, até o limite máximo total de 45 MHz.

A segunda duvida era entre valores ,qual seria o pior cenario e chegamos a uma conclusao o valor para o pior cenario seria de 18 milhoes de reais pagos em 10 anos no nosso caso para no minimo de 150 provedores que teriam direito por acordo entre os associados de prestaçao em uma regiao especifica . (LEIAM O PDF paginas 5 e 6 para valores do licenciamento.) 


Esta semana estou com mais tempo e vou chamar a galera para uma renuiao via video conferencia COMO HAVIA PROMETIDO . Desculpem pela demora .

Douglas da SPEED PC WIRELESS ...

----------


## speedpc

Padrao 802.16m o "WIMAX 2" ja vem sendo utilizado no Japao em Toquio, a empresa UQ WIMAX ( http://www.uqwimax.jp ) ja tem sucesso com o WIMAX 2 e as velocidades oferecidas ja sao maiores que as do LTE em 800mhz utilizado em Toquio . 


O WIMAX2 utiliza a frequencia 2.6ghz a 20mhz em Toquio a empresa UQ WIMAX promete velocidades de ate 110mbps para o Wimax2 em media as velocidades ja estao sendo de ate 30mpbs, da uma olhada nesse video adiante o video para *4:45* esta tudo em japones é aonde o cliente faz o teste no speedtest.net .



O dispositivo movel da UQ WIMAX mais utilizado e o "wifi walker NAD11" da NEC 

Especificaçoes do produto* COLOQUE NO GOOGLE CHROME E MANDAR TRADUZIR*:
http://www.necat.co.jp/wimax/support...ad11/spec.html

Pelo jeito que as coisas andam no LTE que as operadoras de celular ja fizeram o compromisso de utilizacao por causa da boa compatibilidade com o GSM E HPSA seguirá para as grandes teles e o WIMAX2 sobrará para nos em um futuro que creio eu nao muito longínquo . 
Agora eu pergunto para os amigos e a fibra vai ficar para o que mesmo ?????? Cliente final?????? 
Fica a pergunta e a dica .....
Outro video de demostraçao adiantar até* 8:20 min.* tudo em japones .


 .

----------


## ricromero

E ai ??? O assunto morreu? Não se comenta mais nada  :Frown:

----------


## EdivanJullian

Alguma novidade?

----------


## 1929

O @*speedpc* reportou que andava com muito trabalho e por isso ia devagar... mas não estava parado.

Ampliando a questão do aumento de banda por parte dos usuários, ontem estava vendo um doc no NatGeo sobre 3G/4G.
O doc reportava a situação em Londres. Nós imaginavamos que lá a coisa era muito, mas muito superior...
Não é tão diferente não. Eles tem os mesmos problemas que nós com relação a acessos.
A apresentadora fez um teste rápido. Colocou dois equipamentos na mesa e disparou o acesso ao mesmo arquivo. Enquanto no 4G já estava na tela rodando, o 3G estava lá ainda carregando o arquivo.
E o 4G no reloginho atingindo 87mbps..

Depois entrevistando várias pessoas, a reclamação é a mesma. Demora muito...no 3G.. ( imaginem nós aqui, então..)
Não que demore tanto, mas é que a maioria nem conheceu o tempo da discada.
Tudo anda a passos acelerados hoje em dia. O consumidor quer tudo na ponta dos dedos imediatamente.
Os conteúdos são papa-banda... não há banda que chegue. E amanhã serão mais exigentes ainda.
Por outro lado a questão da adequação das operadoras a tudo isso também é complicada. Elas não estão conseguindo acompanhar o desenvolvimento acelerado.
Como disse uma pessoa, aqui em Londres até chegar fibra a todo canto vai demorar muito por isso o 4G é a esperança deles. 
Se lá é assim, imaginem no Brasil. Então a fibra não vai ser tudo aquilo que se gostaria em termos de infraestrutura. Vai ter que ter o wireless em grande estilo.

E o 4G com certeza vai suprir esta lacuna entre a necessidade de consumir banda e a capacidade de expansão das estruturas.
Mostrou um penmodem da Sansung, com um logo 4G bem grande estampado.
E fazendo o maior sucesso.

Mas para nós, 4G, LTE etc etc é ainda uma "mosca branca". Quando muito um Wimax. E já vai ficar de bom tamanho... seja pelo menor investimento, seja pelo que vai se conseguir de banda. 

Agora a grande questão é: como conseguir a liberação da faixa apropriada para isso? 
Pelo que o @*speedpc* postou, equipamento já está disponível lá fora... Se não houver uma pressão interna a coisa não vai mesmo... e individualmente ou só participando em forum não vamos ter este poder de pressão... precisamos é ter representatividade e para isso não basta só boa vontade. Precisa haver recursos, precisa haver coesão de ideias. Terminar com este negócio que o concorrente quer nos prejudicar. 
Na prática isso acontece, ele quer mesmo nos arrebentar, só que ele não se dá conta que vai continuar lutando isoladamente, pensando só no seu "cocho" de alimentação. Pode até derrubar seu provedor vizinho mas não está vendo que os grandes estão se articulando, tem representatividade e pior de tudo, vemos o poder público embarcando neste navio e dizendo que vai proporcionar acesso universalizado a rede mundial. 

E com o tempo ele, "concorrente vitorioso" entre os provedores independentes também vai estar sozinho e vai dar com os burros n'agua, pois não vai aguentar a concorrência dos grandes. E daí vai fugir para onde?
Que música para os ouvidos do consumidor, que "tlin, tlin" para os cofres dessas empresas são estas declarações dos políticos.

Mais um pouco e o "bonde passou" e os pequenos vão mais uma vez ficar a margem da história.
Esta mentalidade que existe na maioria dos pequenos precisa mudar... Teu concorrente não é teu vizinho provedor. Teu concorrente é uma grande tele.
Não adianta dizer que teu provedor tem um bom serviço, qualidade, atendimento etc etc... O atendimento da OI é péssimo e assim mesmo eles estão captando clientes a passos largos...
É o poder do grande se fazendo valer. Teu serviço pode ser nota 10 mas se tu não tiver poder de oferecer planos cada vez maiores, vai ficar para trás. 
Se tu não tiver como acompanhar principalmente a tecnologia wireless vai ficar também... não se iludam, nem só de fibra vive um provedor. O ideal seria um mix de meios para atingir um objetivo que é oferecer mais banda.

----------


## speedpc

Boa tarde galera e saudaçoes!!!!! O projeto WIMAX para pequenos provedores em faixa de frequencia 3.5ghz esta de pé ainda, o negocio não morreu e chegamos ate uns 72 associados e parou de chegar solicitaçoes como eu disse anteriormente o projeto da 3.5ghz para PTMP seria por volta de R$18.000.000 pagos em 10 anos isso daria cerca de 1000 reais mensais para cada um dos 150 associados mas o que precisamos tb é que estes provedores nao atuem na mesma cidades, isso nos daria maior competitividade em termo nacional do projeto 4G das grandes teles poderiamos criar um mapa de cidades que atuam com o Wimax assim os nossos clientes poderiam ter a opçao de quando sair da area de cobertura da empresa da cidade que ele reside, ele possa encontrar na cidade que ele visita uma empresa da associaçao que tenha WIMAX 3.5ghz disponivel para uso temporario como um plano hotspot temporario isso nos daria uma senhora vantagem contra as grandes teles, entao entendendo um pouco da dificuldade de conseguir os provedores LICENCIADOS e tb em cidades estrategicas para o bem da associaçao e perpetuaçao de seu futuro . No mais galera estou realmente meio ocupado por motivo do projeto 802.11AC que estou implantanto na empresa hj graças a Deus atuamos em 6 cidades e somente dentro da cidade que eu resido e onde comecei tudo, tenho 8 enlaces para trocar para preparaçao da rede wireless PTMP AC estou com alguns problemas em termo de falta de equipamento AC no mercado e quando acha é caro demais mas estamos indo devagar, no mais galera estamos a procura de mais provedores para a associaçao e uns dos grandes problemas que tenho visto é a falta de informaçao de muitos provedores acerca do WIMAX isso dificulta um pouco a procura por empresas licenciada .

----------


## speedpc

> O @*speedpc* reportou que andava com muito trabalho e por isso ia devagar... mas não estava parado.
> 
> Ampliando a questão do aumento de banda por parte dos usuários, ontem estava vendo um doc no NatGeo sobre 3G/4G.
> O doc reportava a situação em Londres. Nós imaginavamos que lá a coisa era muito, mas muito superior...
> Não é tão diferente não. Eles tem os mesmos problemas que nós com relação a acessos.
> A apresentadora fez um teste rápido. Colocou dois equipamentos na mesa e disparou o acesso ao mesmo arquivo. Enquanto no 4G já estava na tela rodando, o 3G estava lá ainda carregando o arquivo.
> E o 4G no reloginho atingindo 87mbps..
> 
> Depois entrevistando várias pessoas, a reclamação é a mesma. Demora muito...no 3G.. ( imaginem nós aqui, então..)
> ...


 @*1929* sempre com palavras sabias meu caro isso ai temos que oferecer planos maiores para "TENTAR" concorrer com as grande teles e exatamente é isso ai meu caro tem provedor infelizmente que acha que vai poder ficar provendo planos de de 1 a 5 megas pra sempre o caminho é esse meu caro nos unir para criamos uma rede " 4G WIMAX" COM PLANOS ILIMITADOS e planos residencias mais robustos 10, 20 ,30MB com celulas AC e planos moveis atraves da associaçao e com a ajuda de todos o provedores da associaçao criar opçoes para nossos clientes de quando sair de nossa area de cobertura tenha um provedor da associaçao para o atender na cidade que o cliente visita assim meu caro podemos crescer e sobreviver nesse mercado desleal de telecomunicaçoes ...

----------


## gabrielest

> @*1929* sempre com palavras sabias meu caro isso ai temos que oferecer planos maiores para "TENTAR" concorrer com as grande teles e exatamente é isso ai meu caro tem provedor infelizmente que acha que vai poder ficar provendo planos de de 1 a 5 megas pra sempre o caminho é esse meu caro nos unir para criamos uma rede " 4G WIMAX" COM PLANOS ILIMITADOS e planos residencias mais robustos 10, 20 ,30MB com celulas AC e planos moveis atraves da associaçao e com a ajuda de todos o provedores da associaçao criar opçoes para nossos clientes de quando sair de nossa area de cobertura tenha um provedor da associaçao para o atender na cidade que o cliente visita assim meu caro podemos crescer e sobreviver nesse mercado desleal de telecomunicaçoes ...


AS palavras e idéias são boas e bonitas, espero que consigam seguir adiante. Ainda somos muito pequenos para nos juntar ,as estou acomapanhando de perto.

----------


## Maclaud

Bom dia pessoal, tenho fé que iremos em frente, aqui estamos pondo as contas em dia, pagando todos os impostos certinho, e mostrando ao banco as receitas que entra, (eles não são bobos, na hora de emprestar grana isso é que conta) e por isso estamos fazendo o dever de casa, atualmente ja oferecemos com NANOBEAM de 22 até 2km passando 15mbps nos clientes com visada limpa, e tem dado certo, só tem que Dimensionar bem com mais antenas setoriais e mais Pequenas outros POPs, o pessoal do banco já sinalizou o BNDES para financiamento de equipamentos, resolvemos dar uma segurara mais um pouco para ver o que vem por aí.
No mais por enquanto é fazer chegar fibra em cada POP e link dedicado de qualidade com redundância.
Vamos em frente amigos, somos pequenos mas não iremos ser pisados pelas GRANDES teles.

----------


## speedpc

> AS palavras e idéias são boas e bonitas, espero que consigam seguir adiante. Ainda somos muito pequenos para nos juntar ,as estou acomapanhando de perto.


Amigo @*gabrielest* pequenos provedores com carteira de 300 a 400 clientes isso contando que os que temos em lista a maioria ja passaram neste patamar, e muito; mas vamos lá: 150 provedores podemos ter um poderio de verba de R$500.000 mesais sem apertar ninguem isso seria R$6.000.000 ano , com esses numeros podemos conseguir sem apertar nenhuma das empresas da associaçao licenças para faixas de frequencias especificas para trabalharmos tranquilos no caso agora a 3.5ghz e sem contar que com esse poderio de verba juntos conseguiremos comprar equipamentos em um valor expressivamente mais baixo, equipamntos WIMAX (802.16) ou em 802.11 que nos já ultilizamos no momento, temos a rede wireless AC que todos nos vamos ter que mudar para continuarmos vivos no mercado e logicamente com uma metodologia de cobertura por setor diferente que muitos utilizam no momento e com esse poderio de verba poderemos tambem começar um projeto serio de implementaçao de TV para nossos clientes. Amigo juntos somos mais forte e podemos fazer frente as grandes teles .

----------


## biohazzard

Acho que vede se criar uma ata, com nome e dados de cada pessoa que venha a fazer parte da associação, para depois não reclamar. Estou dentro.

----------


## Maclaud

> Acho que vede se criar uma ata, com nome e dados de cada pessoa que venha a fazer parte da associação, para depois não reclamar. Estou dentro.


concordo, tambem estou dentro.

----------


## speedpc

> Acho que vede se criar uma ata, com nome e dados de cada pessoa que venha a fazer parte da associação, para depois não reclamar. Estou dentro.


Pessoal estamos fazendo uma lista com todas as empresas interessadas, mas na realidade o projeto inicial da associaçao é licenciamento da 3.5ghz para uso de 802.16 NLOS e como disse anteriormente vai haver uma seleçao para que pelo menos no inicio da associaçao nao haja 2 empresas na mesma cidade isso é importante para o sistema unificado das empresas para distribuiçao do WIMAX de forma NACIONAL, o numero de 150 empresas licenciadas é um numero minimo que precisamos mas logico que se for necessário este numero pode passar e muito de 150 empresas, o caso de nao se criar uma lista e publicá-la seria para nao expor as empresas interessadas, como cidades que elas provêem internet; Muitas empresas nao querem atrair mais concorrência para suas cidades de cobertura . E aproiveitando a mensagem tem muita gente "nao licenciada" nos enviando email o que precisamos é de empresas licenciadas e no presente momento temos somente 72 e quando chegarmos num patamar de 150 interessados vai haver a seleçao por cidades de estados e vamos informar quais sao as cidades e estados que estamos procurando provedor e tb nos vamos procurar por nós mesmo atraves do STEL Anatel a lista de empresas licenciadas do Brasil coisas que ja estamos fazendo . As empresas nao licenciadas que tem interesse no projeto por favor se legalizem, nao tem o porque ficar ilegal com o valor que a Anatel esta fazendo no momento da SCM 045 . LEGALIZEM-SE PORQUE UNIDOS SOMOS MAIS FORTE .

----------


## SantiagoMG

Eu tenho visto a empolgação do pessoal nesse tópico com relação ao uso do Wimax e também tenho ficado empolgado. 

Porém eu estou percebendo uma coisa: Até agora não temos nenhum case, ninguém ainda testou os equipamentos. Será que realmente funciona da forma como foi anunciado pelo fabricante. Será que vai possibilitar conexão sem linha de visada para dispositivos móveis? Será que esse rádio Alvarion vai conseguir chegar próximo do que é possível com uma conexão 4G?

Acredito que antes de pensarmos em montar uma associação e solicitar a liberação de uma faixa de frequencia seria essencial ter certeza de que realmente vai funcionar na prática.

E antes que alguém diga que estou querendo desmotivar, vou me defender e dizer que é totalmente o contrário. Tenho muita vontade de testar isso também e caso alguém tenha interesse em fazer eu me predisponho a ajudar, trabalhando e investindo um valor que esteja dentro de minhas possibilidades.

Portanto acredito que o primeiro passo seja realizar os testes práticos e ter a certeza de funciona.

O que acham? Alguém mais tem interesse em testar? Como poderíamos fazer esse teste?

----------


## 1929

Então lendo os dois últimos post noto que alguns passos são decisivos e quanto mais cedo forem dados, melhor.

1- montar uma ou várias redes com os equipamentos. Isso vai dar uma certa dor de cabeça, mesmo com os equipamentos na mão. É a questão da legalidade. Mas alguém vai ter que correr o risco pois sem este passo eu também concordo que ninguém vai querer arriscar. A minha sugestão é que quem desejar fazer os testes, faça por conta própria. Até porque a ideia da associação é aquisição de licenciamento. 
A Associação nesta questão o máximo que poderia fazer é proporcionar os contatos para a aquisição. O Speedpc morou fora do país e tem experiência com o inglês o que vai facilitar os contatos com fornecedores.

2 - Uma associação não pode existir só de 'gaveta'. Precisa haver um estatuto, registro na Junta Comercial, diretoria, conselho fiscal, etc etc.
Isso envolve custos, mas não é nada caro. Com poucos "mil reis" se faz isso. 
A sugestão é que não espere os 150 se apresentarem. Lança um ultimato dando tempo para quem mais quiser agregar, faz a filtragem por cidade, ou mesmo por bairro em cidades maiores e no futuro estes sócios fundadores teriam alguma vantagem extra, como preferência na escolha de novos locais de atuação por exemplo.

3- Fazer um fundo para poder chegar na Anatel e propor a ocupação efetiva, já que as operadoras não mostraram interesse. Na verdade nem seria um leilão, pois pelo que entendi não há nada programado neste sentido. Seria uma proposta formal de ocupação.
Estabelecer um valor alvo para este fundo. Como foi citado anteriormente, mil reais mensais de investimento para cada associado. E fazendo umas contas chegaremos a um prazo enorme para efetivar a proposta, já que se pensou em 6 milhões de reais. Eu pessoalmente acho que está meio elevado. Como em tudo o segredo é pechinchar, este valor deveria ser "sondado" para expressar a realidade que está na mente da Agência. Lembrem-se que é uma faixa que não tem interesse para os grandes. Só se eles entrarem para atrapalhar.

4 - Consultar imediatamente a Anatel sobre a questão de ser uma associação que obtem o licenciamento e seus associados cada um com seu cnpj é que iria explorar o serviço. Será que a Agência não vai querer enquadrar isso como parceria, mesmo que cada um tenha sua SCM? Creio que aqui pode surgir um complicador legal. E caso a Agência "compre" a ideia, talvez precise alterar alguma coisa no regulamento. Uma posição por escrito da Agência seria muito importante.

Será que me escapou mais algum detalhe para o ponta pé inicial?

----------


## speedpc

> Então lendo os dois últimos post noto que alguns passos são decisivos e quanto mais cedo forem dados, melhor.
> 
> 1- montar uma ou várias redes com os equipamentos. Isso vai dar uma certa dor de cabeça, mesmo com os equipamentos na mão. É a questão da legalidade. Mas alguém vai ter que correr o risco pois sem este passo eu também concordo que ninguém vai querer arriscar. A minha sugestão é que quem desejar fazer os testes, faça por conta própria. Até porque a ideia da associação é aquisição de licenciamento. 
> A Associação nesta questão o máximo que poderia fazer é proporcionar os contatos para a aquisição. O Speedpc morou fora do país e tem experiência com o inglês o que vai facilitar os contatos com fornecedores.
> 
> 2 - Uma associação não pode existir só de 'gaveta'. Precisa haver um estatuto, registro na Junta Comercial, diretoria, conselho fiscal, etc etc.
> Isso envolve custos, mas não é nada caro. Com poucos "mil reis" se faz isso. 
> A sugestão é que não espere os 150 se apresentarem. Lança um ultimato dando tempo para quem mais quiser agregar, faz a filtragem por cidade, ou mesmo por bairro em cidades maiores e no futuro estes sócios fundadores teriam alguma vantagem extra, como preferência na escolha de novos locais de atuação por exemplo.
> 
> ...


Carlos acho que nao escapou nada a principal questao do problema da licença é como todas as empresas vao trabalhar debaixo da mesma licença isso so será possivel atraves de muitos contratos entre a empresa que vai representar a associaçao a (possessora legal da licença) e as empreasas associadas, leia a resoluçao 537 e vai observar que a empresa possessora da licença pode ter *"controladas"* , dessa forma todas as empresas associadas serao controladas da empresa que tera a posse legal da licença junto a Anatel a empresa possessora estará no nome dos DIRETORES DA ASSOCIACAO, DIRETORES que serao eleitos atraves de assembleia da associaçao por isso a necessidade de termos todos os 150 provedores para a primeira assembleia que decidirá os DIRETORES da empresa que vai representar a associaçao; O ESTATUTO DA ASSOCIAÇAO tambem so pode ser decidido atraves da assmbleia e todos os associados terão que VOTAR e OPINAR para as leis do estatuto da associaçao; R$6.000.000 é um numero que "podemos chegar" se quisermos, e se for NECESSÁRIO .

Amigo @*SantiagoMG* logicamente que os equipamentos tem que ser testados antes de colocar para rodar, mas os VIDEOS que eu coloquei no topico pode sim esclarecer muitas duvidas do amigo sobre o sucesso de muitas empresas que trabalham com os mesmos equipamentos que vamos trabalhar aqui eu ja vi e ja frequentei congressos que nos falavam acerca do Wimax (802.16e) e ja visitei pessoalmente a estrutura da Bridgemaxx ,
( http://www.bridgemaxx.com/our_services/home.php ) e por isso que coloquei videos sobre a empresa e seu sucesso com os mesmo equipamentos que serao usados por nos aqui no Brasil .

Esse é um dos topicos que sera apresentado na primeira assembleia da associação os teste com WIMAX(802.16e) a compra dos equipamentos para teste podera ser feito com verba dos 150 associados e eu vou disponibilizar na cidade sede de minha empresa que é uma cidade de 350.000 habitantes e tenho 8 estaçoes na cidade sendo 6 delas torres de 12 a 18 metros que temos por aqui . Se colocarmos 2 celulas trabalhando por 60 dias poderemos testar e responder algumas duvidas 
acerca do 802.16e, agora sobre a eficiencia dos equipamentos muitos vao se surpreender como nos teste na Italia video que eu disponibilizei no topico para responder muitas duvidas iniciais sobre o padrão 802.16e . 

Agora nada é facil e vamos ter que ter muita confiança entre todos nos associados e toda a proposta da associaçao sera colocada as claras na primeira assembleia da associaçao .

----------


## 1929

@*speedpc*, foi muito providencial voce ter postado novamente a referencia a res. 537.
A gente acaba ficando no esquecimento.

Numa leitura rápida me parece que existe uma brecha de utilização que não depende de investimentos em licenciamento, mas por outro lado nos coloca nas mãos de terceiros que nem sempre vão estar no mesmo barco conosco, que são as instituições públicas. De 3400 a 3410.. é uma faixinha bem estreita.

E no anexo, no art 18 que acho ser a 'alma' da questão, a atribuição será feita para micro e pequenas empresas. Só se não houver interesse dessas é que poderia ser permitido o ingresso de grandes empresas.
Então veja, o país tem 5 mil e tantos municípios, tem lugar para muita gente. 

150 participantes é uma conta bem modesta. E são 40 canais disponíveis localmente e a largura máxima permitida é de 45mhz.
Já imaginaram trabalhar num espectro desses sem se preocupar com a vizinhança....?

Speedpc, quanto a utilizar fundos da associação para compra de equipamentos eu vejo uma situação que pode ser embaraçosa. Todos os associados vão querer entrar de cabeça no projeto. A "fome" por equipamentos vai ser grande. E por outro lado vai precisar fundos para comprar a licença. Eu imagino que a prioridade deve ser a questão legal. O investimento em equipamento deveria ser de cada um.
Como determinar quem compra , quem recebe equipamento? por sorteio, por aporte de cotas tipo consórcio? Acho que isto precisaria de um capítulo a parte até porque vai aparecer gente que vai dizer que ficou para trás. 
A não ser que a associação utilize seus recursos para a compra, pois assim poderia fazer uma compra maior e obter melhores preços, e esta ao chegar o equipamento, seja imediatamente reembolsado pelo participante. 
Você que já está mais entrosado com os equipamentos, descreva para nós o que vai ser necessário para uma célula e os custos aproximados.
Ah! ia esquecendo, também os custos para com o cliente instalado.

Até que num segundo momento, havendo disponibilidade de recursos a assembleia possa destinar estes recursos para financiar expansões.

----------


## speedpc

> @*speedpc*, foi muito providencial voce ter postado novamente a referencia a res. 537.
> A gente acaba ficando no esquecimento.
> 
> Numa leitura rápida me parece que existe uma brecha de utilização que não depende de investimentos em licenciamento, mas por outro lado nos coloca nas mãos de terceiros que nem sempre vão estar no mesmo barco conosco, que são as instituições públicas. De 3400 a 3410.. é uma faixinha bem estreita.
> 
> E no anexo, no art 18 que acho ser a 'alma' da questão, a atribuição será feita para micro e pequenas empresas. Só se não houver interesse dessas é que poderia ser permitido o ingresso de grandes empresas.
> Então veja, o país tem 5 mil e tantos municípios, tem lugar para muita gente. 
> 
> 150 participantes é uma conta bem modesta. E são 40 canais disponíveis localmente e a largura máxima permitida é de 45mhz.
> ...


Acontece que nos nao podemos deixar passar a oportunidade de usar o poderio de verba que a associaçao vai ter para financiamento de equipamentos e que será de forma de consorcio entre os associados isto tudo sera exposto na primeira assembleia e qual sera a metodologia de sorteio e o caso de alguem reclamar que ficou para trás infeleizmente é o que eu disse antes vai ter que haver confiança um nos outros sem isso nada vai pra frente .

Valores de equipamentos, usado é uma historia, novos logicamente é outra coisa, agora vamos considerar que seja novos e direto do distribuidor principal da Alvarion por exemplo uma pequena compra cada celula pronta ficaria por volta R$35.000, agora isso em uma pequena compra, se podermos ultilizar o poderio de verba da associaçao por exemplo uma comprar de 2.000.000 de dolares esse valor por celulas cai para 3 ou 4 vezes menos uma celula pode cair para menos de 10.000 reais por isso é tao importante o poderio de verba da associaçao e a confiança mútua entre os associados e esse valor por celula pode cair ou aumentar dependendo do tipo do equipamento que cada provedor optar em usar o modelo tradicional ( IDU+ODU+RETIF. + ANTENAS e ASN-gateway) ou da forma compacta mas nao tao eficaz (sem IDU e ODU ) cada modelo de aplicaçao tem seu preço e será usado para destinos diferentes a forma compacta é usada muitas das vezes somente para cobrir areas de sobra com intesidade de sinal baixa onde a latência fica critica por este motivo . Equipamento cliente seria por volta de 90 a 200 reais depedendo do equipamento isso logico em compras grandes .

Mas é isso grande Carlos mas o que temos que focar agora é em conseguir associados adequados para o projeto, creio que qualquer provedor licenciado que tenha uma carteira de 300 a 400 clientes minimos tenham condiçoes de participar sem problemas da associaçao e nao ficar apertado para manter o projeto WIMAX em frente .

----------


## 1929

E a questão da homologação? Eles já tem no Brasil?

Sim, usando o poder de compra da associação com certeza os custos devem cair.
Só acho que a associação não poderia se transformar numa financiadora dos provedores, pois senão vai demorar muito para alcançar o fundo para o licenciamento. Afinal não basta termos os equipamentos e não poder operar por licenciamento

Teria que haver um aporte extra de valores por usuário para a aquisição. Por exemplo para atingir estes 2 milhoes teria que haver um aporte de 13.300 de cada um, isso falando em reais.

É um valor razoavelmente pequeno se levarmos em conta o salto tecnológico que haverá.

----------


## speedpc

> E a questão da homologação? Eles já tem no Brasil?
> 
> Sim, usando o poder de compra da associação com certeza os custos devem cair.
> Só acho que a associação não poderia se transformar numa financiadora dos provedores, pois senão vai demorar muito para alcançar o fundo para o licenciamento. Afinal não basta termos os equipamentos e não poder operar por licenciamento
> 
> Teria que haver um aporte extra de valores por usuário para a aquisição. Por exemplo para atingir estes 2 milhoes teria que haver um aporte de 13.300 de cada um, isso falando em reais.
> 
> É um valor razoavelmente pequeno se levarmos em conta o salto tecnológico que haverá.


Carlos o licenciamento será parcelado em 10 anos daria uma media de 150.000 reais mês e acerca da homologaçao ja existem vario equipamentos 802.16 ja homologados e homologar os equipamentos creio que nao será o problema amigo o principal problema que tenho e que nao tenho uma soluçao real até o momento é o transporte e importaçao dos equipamentos em grande escala isso sim pode ser um grande problema por causa das altas taxas alfandegarias do nosso governo infelizmente .

----------


## 1929

Opa, uma boa notícia esta sobre o parcelamento em 10 anos para o licenciamento. 
Eu tinha entendido que precisava bancar tudo na hora.
Se for assim, tudo fica muito mais viável...

Tem que efetivar o projeto rapidinho, a coisa está aí posta na mesa.... Até hoje não vi nada no sentido de favorecer o pequeno provedor. Agora que surge esta possibilidade inclusive garantida pela própria agencia para os pequenos conforme o Art 19.
Normalmente só reclamamos que não temos oportunidades... 
E como os assuntos vão fermentando, daqui a pouco chega aos ouvidos dos grandes este desejo dos pequenos.
E como a resolução diz que se feito o anuncio não houver confirmação por parte de pequenas e médias empresas, as grandes entram no processo licitatório. Elas hoje não querem, mas se aparecer alguém que queira e isto possa representar uma concorrência séria, eles com certeza irão se mexer rápido para impedir.

E daí pergunto: Sem ter uma associação preparada, vai dar tempo para correr atrás depois? Precisamos completar este número mínimo de 150. 
Sinceramente ainda acho pouco 150 para uma representatividade do nosso setor.
Se tiver 300 o investimento em licenciamento vai reduzindo... E daí imaginem um número maior. Fica cada vez mais fácil a questão financeira.
Por outro lado reconheço que quanto mais gente mais fácil haver desentendimentos.
É para o bem comum pessoal... Se manifestem para o @*speedpc* fazer este pré-cadastro.

----------


## speedpc

> Opa, uma boa notícia esta sobre o parcelamento em 10 anos para o licenciamento. 
> Eu tinha entendido que precisava bancar tudo na hora.
> Se for assim, tudo fica muito mais viável...
> 
> Tem que efetivar o projeto rapidinho, a coisa está aí posta na mesa.... Até hoje não vi nada no sentido de favorecer o pequeno provedor. Agora que surge esta possibilidade inclusive garantida pela própria agencia para os pequenos conforme o Art 19.
> Normalmente só reclamamos que não temos oportunidades... 
> E como os assuntos vão fermentando, daqui a pouco chega aos ouvidos dos grandes este desejo dos pequenos.
> E como a resolução diz que se feito o anuncio não houver confirmação por parte de pequenas e médias empresas, as grandes entram no processo licitatório. Elas hoje não querem, mas se aparecer alguém que queira e isto possa representar uma concorrência séria, eles com certeza irão se mexer rápido para impedir.
> 
> ...


Carlos pensa bem a resoluçao 537 é de 2010 e nós estamos dormindo até hj leia essa analise feita pela ANPAD em seu encontro de 2009 uma análise por Opções Reais de licenciamento da 3.5ghz para WIMAX 802.16e que eles fizeram, e a associaçao fará uma coisa bem parecida junto a Anatel , leia a pagina 3 , 4 e 5 com atençao e no começo da pagina 6 olha o fim da analise .

*" Dessa forma, assumimos que a empresa irá ofertar um valor mais próximo do valor de referência praticado em outros mercados de R$ 17.869.300, pela licença de uso dos blocos de freqüência, ao invés do preço mínimo estabelecido no edital de licitação. Consideramos também que o valor ofertado pela licença pode ser pago em dez anos com juros de 3% a.a. sobre o saldo devedor, conforme autorizado pelo edital. Os principais parâmetros utilizados na modelagem do projeto e sua análise pelo Fluxo de Caixa Descontado (FCD) estão relacionados na Tabela 5."

*E 150 provedores licenciados como disse anteriormente é o MINIMO que precisamos mas o numero poderá ser bem maior se tivermos empresas interessadas .

----------


## 1929

@*speedpc* este trabalho foi elaborado antes de 2010 e consequentemente como não houve muito interesse pode até que o preço se mantenha bem próximo do mínimo, não?

O trabalho também abordou um ticket mensal de 850 reais o que sai da realidade atual.
Independente de tecnologia utilizada hoje não tem mercado maciço para valores acima de 100 reais. 
Mas o trabalho trás outras variáveis bem interessantes de se considerar como por exemplo o compromisso de cobertura dentro do prazo estipulado. Isso precisa ser bem entendido pelos associados, pois em última instância serão eles que irão colocar em prática o projeto. Vai exigir muito mais profissionalismo e muito menos aventura no projeto.
E para quem está ainda duvidando da viabilidade técnica, fica as citações do uso do wimax em outras regiões do mundo.

----------


## Odairpereira

@speedpc e demais colaboradores do tópico, acompanhei todo o tópico e achei muito interresante (no mínimo) a idealização dessa associação. Estou há alguns meses realizando um levantamento para montar um provedor justamente com o uso da tecnologia wimax, porém pensava em utilizar a frequência de 5.8ghz. 

Infelizmente ainda não possuo a licença SCM (e sei que não posso fazer parte da associação, ainda!) porém estou certo da montagem do provedor e com toda certeza, uma das primeiras atitudes será me colocar à disposição para essa empreitada!

Porém, agora fiquei com algumas dúvidas: Vale a pena investir em wimax 5.8? Seria mais fácil a adaptação/alteração para a frequência 3.5ghz(nem tanto pelo resproveitamento de equipamento, mas pela adaptação com o modo de funcionamento dos equipamentos/tecnologia).

Enfim, gostaria muito da opinião de vocês do tópico, pois pretendo começar o provedor legalmente, ou seja, não vou iniciar se não tiver a SCM em mãos e tenho muito interessse na proposta a que a associação apresenta.

Bom, desde já obrigado à todos!

----------


## speedpc

@*Odairpereira* primeiramente desculpe pela demora, nao vale a pena por motivo do fator valores de "equipamento cliente" em 802.16d seria muito fora da realidade de nosso pais se a nossa realidade economica fosse outra nao teria problema, e outro fator é "throughput por setor" a 802.11n disponibiliza mais banda do que 802.16d; Em 5.8ghz 802.16d seria para clientes fixos entao se torna inviavel. A proposta da associaçao seria agrupar os 150 provedores para licenciamento da 3.5ghz e tb licenciamento para trabalhar com CLIENTES " NLOS " ( sem visada ) por isso que precisamos da faixa de frequencia 3.5ghz continuariamos com nossos clientes fixos em 802.11N E 802.11AC normalmente, podendo disponibilizar altas velociades trabalhando com AC e teriamos TAMBEM nosso clientes NLOS com mini-modems e tb com que creio eu que seria a melhor opçao do cliente o modem wifi-walker o cliente teria a disponibilidade de modem wifi com bateria de ate 10 horas para levar aonde queira e eles sao menores do que um celular IPHONE . O povo quer mobilidade entao seria isso que dariamos a eles e com planos "SEM FRANQUIA" copiando empresas que ja tem sucesso com o mesmo tipo de aplicaçao como a BRIDGEMAXX USA e a VIVID WIRELESS AUSTRALIA que trabalham com a mesma tecnologia que queremos legalizar aqui em nosso pais, e isso tudo so pode ser possivel com a faixa de frequencia 3.5ghz ou mais baixas, mas as mais baixas estao totalmente fora de nosso poderio de verba . Mas amigo envie um email assim que tiver empresa constituida com informaçoes de qual a area que pretende trabalhar que tudo pode ser feito no momento quanto mais gente interessada e com verba para trabalhar melhor ok .

----------


## speedpc

Pessoal bom dia os produtos Alvarion Wimax agora sao Telrad, em 22 de fevereiro de 2013 Telrad Networks, fornecedora líder mundial de soluções de telecomunicações, e no mercado dês de 1951 anunciou que adquiriU a (BWA) "broadband wireless access" divisão da Alvarion® Ltd. Então os produtos Alvarion WIMAX 802.16e serao todos produzidos hj pela TELRAD, consegui uma lista de preços dos equipamentos em 3.5ghz e 802.16e que vamos precisar em nossas instalaçoes equipamentos provedor e cliente lembrando que os valores que estao no PDF que estou disponibilizando poderão abaixar ate 55% para uma compra num valor de 1.000.000 de dolares, confirmaçao que tive direto de grande distribuidor deles . O equipamento para trabalharmos em provedor seria a BreezeCOMPACT 1000 e 2000 . Segui o PDF , estou fazendo isso para que vejam que provedores que tem acima de 500 clientes seria viavel sem apertar em suas contas mensais .

----------


## MaximuShadow

Mais uma novidade sobre o leilão, agora foi aberta a consulta pública.

http://g1.globo.com/economia/noticia...requencia.html

----------


## FMANDU

@*speedpc* você chegou a abrir a associação ?

----------


## speedpc

@*FMANDU* para abertura da associacao temos que ter um primeira assembleia que vai determinar cargos e funcoes dentro da associacao temos no momento 63 empresas interessadas mais precisamos no minimo de 100 LEGALIZADAS .

----------

